# So what qualities would you like to see in a barn owner at a casual barn?



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I think you're on the right track, however, people will talk no matter what. If you make a "rule" about no gossiping or talking badly, I don't think it will do much, especially if you have mainly females around. That's kind of just how barns are. I wouldn't suggest making it a "rule." I wouldn't be opposed to talking to anybody who seems to be getting rude and out of line, but I don't think you need to make it something all boarders MUST abide by.

With owning a barn and allowing people to board their horses there, you have to realize people are going to take care of the animal THEY own in whichever way they please/is affordable for them, and you have to accept that you can't control what people do. I wouldn't confront anybody on the care of their own horse unless you were dealing with an abusive situation where the horses life is at stake. It's not your business. I, personally, wouldn't appreciate my BO coming up to me and saying, "hey, you know what? Your farrier is crappy and cheap. Why do you have him out here? You could get a better service." In fact, that would leave me downright ****ed off and I would probably move somewhere else. I'm just saying it like it is for me. There are certain things you might have to get yourself into, but try to keep yourself out of somebody's personal situation unless it's dangerous for the horses or people around you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

One thing I would definitely recommend is mandatory vet days. We have them at my barn and I think it just makes good practical sense. You don't want people lapsing on certain vaccinations and that impacting the rest of the herd. We also have barn farrier days, but those are not required. Good luck!


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Top of my list: Someone who is really in it for the horse. Not the sport, not the business, not the fun...the horse 

What you said sounds good. Make it clear when people visit that you are a casual barn. Although you may be 'open to anyone' you want to attract like-minded people. If you deter someone by saying you are a "laid back" barn, you probably don't want that boarder anyway because they wouldn't fit with the crowd or vibe you are going for. Be honest about who you are and what the barn is like. Horse people are picky, if you are honest you will end up with a like-minded group of people, and that can do wonders.

Best of luck 
Cait


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never had issues with gossiping and nonsense anywhere I've boarded. I don't know if I'm just lucky or if I'm just oblivious to those people. I have always just gone out and done what I do with my horse and while I'm pleasant and nice, I'm not taking anyone to raise either. My time at the barn with my horse is just that MY time and I don't usually let anyone interfere. So, if someone did start infringing on me, I would complain to their face first and to the barn manager or owner 2nd and I'd expect them to be told to leave me alone. 

As for vet and farrier days, I've always been told when I went in that the farrier comes every 6 or 8 weeks, whatever he does, and that if I want my horse trimmed or shod I need to put my name on the board and a check in the BO's hand before the farrier gets there. Same thing with the yearly vet call, vaccs were $X, Tube worming was $XX (yes that's how long it's been) and my share of the farm call was $XXX and it was all due on XX/XX/XXX. 

Or other barns have just done it and billed for it. When I have had boarders here, I just have it done and put it in the bill. I always let the owner know that the farrier is coming and that it will be on the next month's bill. Shots I've left up to the owner, I'll buy them but they can administer them or they can call the vet, their choice. I do require a current Coggins and Vaccine statement so they get done. 

I have a list of barn rules, I try to make sure everyone is respectful of everyone else and cleans up after themselves when I have boarders here. No matter how nice and respectful they are, boarding is a lot of work and it's not something I'd go into again, for an everyday business.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys all so much for your input! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. I am making a list of all ideas and suggestions made and I will do my best to move forward in the way that I feel takes as many ideas into consideration as is reasonable and possible! I love the idea for vet and farrier days. I think that's an excellent way to encourage good care. I really like the idea of being able to just go ahead and have the farrier do all of the horses as part of the bill, that seems very convenient and I would have liked that option at the barns I've boarded at. In the area I'm moving from I think many people would probably throw a bit of a fit if someone tried that, but I'm moving out of state as part of this endeavor and will be able to much better understand how people are about these things in my new area in the near future. That will definitely be something I'll add to my list of things to observe at other barns!

kelseyannxo, I just wanted to clear up a few things to be sure we are on the same page, and let me know if I've misunderstood anything since the internet is great for misunderstandings (especially for me anyway)!

As far as the gossip goes, I don't mean that I would attempt to place a ban on it. My idea for a rule, which I should have been more specific about, was that excessive behaviors like that which consistently interfered with other boarders would not be allowed. I'm definitely understanding of a bit of gossip and your healthy spats, especially when you're working with a lot of ladies together in one place, but I'm talking about your "barn witch" case, that one person who consistently tries to stir up trouble. We had a few like that at my favorite barn, and eventually the BO spoke up to them, and in each case it did cause the person to choose to leave the barn, but after they were gone it was like night and day. People came out more often and stayed longer. It was really that bad, that people were avoiding the barn because it was no longer a place of comfort. The main reason I would hope to employ a rule like this would be because the peaceful, laid-back atmosphere is such a big part of what I hope to build at my barn, if everyone is afraid to come out, it totally loses that character. Do you know what I mean? When it comes to other people, I'm not much for being controlling, especially at the barn...I love people to be able to do whatever they like, as long as they're not harming anyone else or any animals in the process.

Which also leads me to the part about the farrier work. I certainly wouldn't be going around critiquing people's farrier work, I know that many people have different preferences and different incomes. What I'm referring to here is the case where the horses are in pain or otherwise clearly significantly uncomfortable due to the hoof care they're (maybe not) receiving. There was a guy at my last barn who seemed to think his horses' hooves were supposed to wear on their own....even though his horses lived in stalls and were taken out maybe once a month. Consistently the horses' hooves were so overgrown and wonky that they walked funny, and consistently when the farrier came out (once in a blue moon) they were noticeably lame, without fail. In a case like that, would you think that it was acceptable to speak to that person (politely, of course) and try to offer suggestions? Or do you think that even in that case, it's better to let it be? I don't mean to try to imply anything by asking, I just simply wanted to further clarify to be sure that I can best utilize your input.


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Good thread. 

It's great that you're planning and asking ahead. From my limited experience with boarding stables, the biggest complaint I've heard is about management, not gossip. Haha Boarders tend to complain that management isn't consistent or changes the rules too frequently. 

If you make 'a rule', you'll be forced to enforce it or be accused of favoritism. 
If you change existing expectations, prices, or rules, you'll be rocking the boat and boarders may leave for a more stable environment. 

Hope the replies in this thread help you towards your goal!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

On the drama front, I used to board at a barn where the BO had a rule that if he was dragged into any drama between 2 people, both would be asked to leave. It cut most of the worst drama out. That being said, he kept an eye on things and if one person was making life difficult for others, I'm sure he would have asked them to leave. He was a very nice guy, but wasn't shy about telling people they needed to leave. 

If I was ever going to run a boarding barn I would include requirements for regular vet and farrier care in my contract. All the small barns I have been in have at least one person who does not properly care for their animals and I hate sitting by and watching that. It would not be allowed in my barn. 

Here is a piece from the best boarding contract I've seen regarding care:

6.BOARDER’S RESPONSIBILITIES:​ Regular farrier treatment, parasite control, veterinary checks and quarterly vaccinations as normally accomplished by a horse owner. BOARDER or a trainer or guardian appointed by the BOARDER and pre approved by STABLE, must be present at least weekly to provide horse with regular grooming, exercise, and attention. If, in STABLE’S opinion, the condition of the horse requires the services of a veterinarian or farrier, either by virtue of accident, injury or by neglect; STABLE is hereby given the right, but not the responsibility, to arrange care. BOARDER shall assume the costs thereof. If such conditions exist, STABLE will make every attempt to notify and contact BOARDER prior to taking action. If not possible, STABLE will call a licensed veterinarian.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys so much!

MsCuriosity, I totally see what you mean about BO consistency. In the past, I was trying to board my mare in a pasture, both for financial reasons and because I feel it's best...but she wasn't great with other horses and had a special diet. Since I'd been boarding my horses there for years I thought maybe I could work something out with the BO since we were on great terms. But she said no...which was frustrating but understandable. Then a new boarder moved in with a horse with similar needs and he got a pasture to himself that no one else was allowed to even try their horse in...needless to say I was not happy about this, lol!
It can be hard to be really consistent, though, I know. I'm hoping that by beginning to prepare now and really understand what I want, as well as getting feedback from others to help guide me, I will be able to increase the chances of having a decent system in place before I even get started, so that changes can be minimal.

TessaMay, I love that clause, that's a great idea because it really lays things out clearly so that people will understand where we stand. I don't want to step on people's toes, but when it comes to them allowing their horses to be in pain or in serious danger, I just can't see myself being okay with letting that happen on my property. It just goes against when my whole vision is based around, which is the well-being of the horse.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

At my barn, the worming and farrier is included in the board cost. I could opt out of the farrier if I chose but not the worming. Certain vaccinations are required and the vet day is announced. One does not need to use the "house" vet, but the vaccinations are required to be able to continue to board. Also, an equine dentist visits once a year and we can sign up for that, it is optional

Different barns handle the farrier differently, I have found. Some places will charge an extra $5 if you are not there to hold your horse. My present barn does not do this, but I give the BM a bonus at Christmas and baked goods throughout the year.

If you are going to do the wormings, it would be good to put it on a published schedule. My barn does it haphazardly, between 3 and 4 months and the BM has to be reminded several times when the next worming is coming up. I don't like to go more than 3 months between and like to rotate products. My barn always uses ivermectin so I like to know the schedule so I can rotate something else in at an appropriate time and not do worming at too close an interval.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

At our barn (~60 horses), we don't have mandatory farrier appointments, but we do have a regular farrier that comes once a week. You can either make app'ts one by one (just write your horse's name on a board for the next date), or schedule for your horse to automatically be trimmed in regular intervals.

We also have regular annual vet checks (vaccines, check teeth, check sheath for beans on the geldings) and wormings four times per year. If someone wants to opt out and use their own vet, they can, but need to provide proof that the vet has been out and proof of vaccinations.
For worming, they either need to do it in front of the staff, or provide two recent egg counts with <200 eggs/g from a certified lab.

We are a very low drama barn and I love that. I find that good communication helps a lot with that. E.g. our bm puts out a monthly newsletter that informs everyone of maintenance and repairs around the property, change in staff, upcoming events (competitions, trail rides, clinics, barn parties, vet and worming etc), horses for lease, changes in arena use times, things like that. It helps a lot to make everyone feel included and keep the gossip down.

I find it also really helps that our barn staff is very approachable. When there is something wrong, we discuss it with the staff and find a solution. Doesn't mean that everyone is cheerful and happy all the time, but it's very liveable.

I guess when it comes to drama, practice what you preach. I was at a different barn before where the bo was bats*** crazy, and it made for a very different vibe, even amongst boarders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I schedule every 6 week farrier appointments. I hold horses free of charge.
I'll let anyone use their own farrier or vet, however, they then need to be here to get & hold their own horse/s. That could mean taking off of work or other plans they may have so most opt to use my farrier (plus he's really good).

I've never had barn drama but I also don't have certain arena times, barn times & such. Outside trainers are welcomed but they don't get exclusive use of the arena. I also don't take a cut of what they charge. I figure it's the boarder's business what they do with their horse.

Communication is key. So is common sense.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for all the input, especially about different ideas on vet and farrier care, I'm getting a lot of options that I wouldn't have thought of so I really appreciate that!

I also like that idea of a newsletter, I always wondered what the plans were at the barns I've been at, when new projects were going to be started, changes being made, etc. I'm thinking if I can squeeze it into my schedule I'd like to try to get into the habit of just typing up a flyer to post in the barn each month or something, that would also help me hold myself accountable for actually planning well and doing my best to do things when I mean to!


----------



## laberry87 (Oct 16, 2015)

Great thread with lots of fantastic advice. I am currently in the process of creating a barn business plan for my new place in florida so I have appreciated the comments here


----------

